# hoyt maxxis 35 tuning issues



## JC07Rhino (Jan 13, 2007)

I am currently shooting a hoyt maxxis 35 with #3 cams at 30 inch draw. it is maxed out and i'm getting right at 71 lbs. also if it helps my timing is right on the money. so the situation is that i shot easton axis 400's since i bought the bow. my local archery shop talked me into getting the same arrow in the 340's because that's what the charts say i need to shoot. so i went ahead and bought a dozens 340's. needless to say, they shoot pretty decent and i'm shooting bullet holes through paper (something i cound never acheive with the 400's due to a weak spine). only problem i'm having right now is that my field points hit left of of broadheads on target. i'm shooting 100 grain slicktrick magnums, and i never had this problem when i shot my 400's. i have a hunt in january, and for now i'm going to just sight in for broadheads unless i can fix this issue. also i'm not getting any tail wobble with the BH's or the FP's. they seam to be shooting striaght.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

You are still under spined. Try turning your poundage down 1/2 turn top and bottom and reshoot. Keep doing this and it should bring the field tips and broadheads closer together. Try it at 20 yards first. Once it is hitting the same at 20, try 40 yards and make some more adjustments if neccessary, then try 60 yards and repeat if neccessary. I would say that if you dropped 5-6 pounds, it will be close. Just do it a little at a time and you will find the optimum poudage for your spine. If you can buy or borrow a 300 spined arrow, you would see a difference with your current poundage. Make sure your centershot is good as well by paper tuning.


----------



## JC07Rhino (Jan 13, 2007)

fletched said:


> You are still under spined. Try turning your poundage down 1/2 turn top and bottom and reshoot. Keep doing this and it should bring the field tips and broadheads closer together. Try it at 20 yards first. Once it is hitting the same at 20, try 40 yards and make some more adjustments if neccessary, then try 60 yards and repeat if neccessary. I would say that if you dropped 5-6 pounds, it will be close. Just do it a little at a time and you will find the optimum poudage for your spine. If you can buy or borrow a 300 spined arrow, you would see a difference with your current poundage. Make sure your centershot is good as well by paper tuning.


I don't mean to discredit you by any means at all, but when i use the shaft selector on easton archery, they recommend the 340's. this is also what my bow tech told me to use. and just for the heck of it, i put my bow down to 63 lbs today, and shot. i got the same results (fp's hitting left of my broadheads). at 60 yards, i'm completely missing my target to the left with my fp's. i even put some 75 grain fp's i had and when i do that, they still hit left and high now. i'm assuming obviously the high shot's are due to a lighter arrow. my center shot is perfect. the only thing i'm thinking at this point is that my bow no longer likes the slicktrick magnums with my 340 arrows??????? and even at that, i feel there is just something wrong?!?!?!?! my center shot is right on the money and i am achieving bullet holes through paper. i can also shoot a bare shaft at 20 yards. they hit a tad to the right of my groups at 20 but they are still flying somewhat straight.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

What rest are you using? Do you have any top cam lean? Have you shot your bare shaft through paper standing close to the paper?


----------



## Boogels (Jan 4, 2008)

Your centreshot is probably correct for your old setup and with the 400 arrows and now for fp and using 340 arrows but it might change to get the BH POI with FP.

I noticed you are bang on with 71# maxed out but that can also change when you set up the bow to shoot BH and FP POI the same.

The first problem that comes to mind is that you have too little left cam lean although I will search there first for a remedy for the problem, it can be part of the problem.

What I will do is unwind the right yoke if its a static up to 2 turns with 1/2 turn increments and time the cams with the bus after each setting of the yoke. Unwind the entire floater to introduce a bit of left cam lean. Your centreshot will probably change now and see what happens. 

The next point where I will look for a remedy is in the ATA. A "short" ATA almost always gave me tuning problems even when it is set on the exact ATA in the Hoyt tune tables. Not that it is your problem but it is worth looking into.

Almost without fail many POI problems I encounter dissipate when I lenghten the ATA. I will advise you to unwind your string probably 5 turns and unwind your cables to re-set your cam orientation and shorten your draw again to where it fits you. Have a look if this will bring your FP and BH POI closer. This will probably also change your centreshot position as well as the nock height. Reset to fit your shooting style if neccesary and if neccesary intruduce less left cam lean. It's a bit of a trail and error exercise.

The easy way to remedy your problem when you BH and FP hit the same height is to move only the rest to the left till your BH's hit in line and after the hunt move your rest back to make your FP hit in line.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Before you start working on cam lean and searching for the holy grail. Look up the broadhead tuning thread. You probably just need to adjust your rest a little. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JC07Rhino (Jan 13, 2007)

thanks for the help guys. i started tinkering with my rest a little and may have fixed the problem (hard to be positive if i did today because of the wind). i do know that bh and fp are fairly close to grouping. what i did is pushed my rest towards the rest (right handed) and it seams like the two groups of arrows came closer. now that i did that i'm getting a slight tail left paper tear but that's not that big of a deal to me. i'm not 100% sure that my problem is fixed like i said because of the wind. i'll wait for the conditions to clear up a bit before i start shooting again, but i'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Have you tried a diff BH? I am guessing with your setup you are getting over 300 fps. I had same problem and tried a diff fixed blade BH that was designed for higher speeds and problem fixed.


----------



## JC07Rhino (Jan 13, 2007)

Logjamb said:


> Have you tried a diff BH? I am guessing with your setup you are getting over 300 fps. I had same problem and tried a diff fixed blade BH that was designed for higher speeds and problem fixed.


I actually haven't tried a different bh yet. Just makes me sad to think that all the money I have invested in bh's would virtually be going down the drain if I did switch. I've also have tremendous results using the slick trick magnum line (on kills that is) compared to other results. Maybe I can try using a slick trick 85 and see how they fly out of my bow.


----------

